# How to stop root suckers on Parrotia persica



## CenterTree (Sep 4, 2019)

I got 2 trees (about 30 years old), but only one of them has begun to send up hundreds of root suckers over the past several years. Of course the more I cut off the suckers, the more persistent they are.

Is there some "magical" way to remedy this? The tree really is awesome, but it doesn't look too nice when it has a shruby-cluttered look all around the trunk.


----------



## jzack605 (Sep 15, 2019)

What’s the overall health of the tree? Suckers are often a sign of stress.


----------



## CenterTree (Sep 23, 2019)

jzack605 said:


> What’s the overall health of the tree? Suckers are often a sign of stress.


Both trees seem identical as far as being healthy.. Same age, Same soil. (about 30 feet apart).
Just wondering if it can be stopped somehow.


----------

